# Những thứ tưởng an toàn nhưng đừng để dây ra mặt nếu không muốn hỏng da



## mai lan (18/11/18)

Kem đánh răng, kem dưỡng da tay...tưởng như vô hại nhưng nếu để dây ra mặt cũng không hề tốt cho da của bạn.

*Nước nóng làm da mặt mất độ ẩm tự nhiên*
Nước nóng làm da mất độ ẩm tự nhiên khiến da bị khô và phá hủy hàng rào bảo vệ tự nhiên của làn da. Đó là lý do một số người thấy xuất hiện những nốt đỏ trên da sau khi tắm bằng nước nóng. Nước nóng còn đặc biệt có hại với những người mắc các bệnh vảy nến, dày sừng, chàm (eczema). Với những người bị mụn, nước nóng còn có thể khiến mụn lây lan nhanh hơn sang các vùng da khác.

*Đường và muối không tốt cho da mặt*
Hai sản phẩm này có tác dụng tẩy da chết cho làn da trên cơ thể khá tốt. Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên dùng chúng cho da mặt vì đây là vùng da mỏng hơn các bộ phận khác trên cơ thể. Bạn có thể trộn dầu olive với đường nâu để tạo hỗn hợp tẩy da chết hoàn hảo cho cơ thể, trừ da mặt.

_

_
_Đừng để làn da của bạn bị tàn phá bởi dính những thứ này trên mặt (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Thuốc nhuộm tóc*
Thuốc nhuộm tóc không thể ‘chạm tới’ da mặt bạn được. Chất tạo màu và hóa chất trong thuốc nhuộm tóc sẽ hủy hoại da bạn nhanh nhất đấy. Nếu bạn muốn nhuộm lông màu để trùng với màu tóc thì hãy dùng mascara lông mày chứ không nên dùng thuốc nhuộm tóc để nhuộm lông mày đâu nhé, chúng sẽ rất dễ khiến vùng da mắt bạn bị dị ứng nhé!

*Dầu gội đầu*
Đây là thứ tiếp xúc với da mặt gần nhất mỗi ngày, vì vậy nếu không cẩn thận thì bạn đang tàn phá da mỗi ngày đó. Chất tẩy rửa trong dầu gội chỉ nhẹ dịu với da đầu thôi, còn với da mặt thì vẫn phải dùng những loại sữa rửa mặt chuyên dụng thôi nhé!

*Rượu khiến da mặt tiết ra nhiều bã nhờn hơn*
Nhiều người tin rằng rượu có thể giúp da mặt “đánh bay” nhanh chóng những nốt mụn đáng ghét. Tuy nhiên, rượu sẽ phá hủy lớp bảo vệ của làn da, khiến da tiết ra nhiều bã nhờn hơn để tự bảo vệ. Lớp màng bảo vệ bị phá hủy khiến vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn và các thành phần độc hại khác dễ xâm nhập vào da hơn. Ngoài ra, rượu cũng khiến da bị khô.

*Chanh sẽ gây bào mòn và mỏng da*
Nhiều người tin rằng chanh có thể giúp xóa đi những vết sạm màu, tàn nhang hay những nốt mụn trên da. Tuy nhiên, độ pH của nước chanh nằm trong khoảng 2-3, tức là có tính axit mạnh. Do đó, khi bạn thoa nước chanh lên mặt, nó sẽ gây bào mòn và mỏng da, kích ứng các tế bào da, khiến da bị rát và tấy đỏ.
Dầu chứa trong các loại quả họ cam quýt còn khiến da dễ bị bắt nắng và đen sạm đi khi ra nắng sau khi thoa nước cốt chanh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

